

Cookies are Harmful (in single-page apps) - rdbhost
http://rdbhost.blogspot.com/2013/04/cookies-are-harmful-in-single-page-apps.html

======
mooism2
How do we implement persistent login in a single page app without using
cookies or http authentication?

